# Should i put new batch in?



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Have 1 egg left in the incubator that should hatch Friday. But I have a mess of eggs that need to go in soon I have stored them for 2 weeks now. Should I just throw in the eggs with the high humidity? Will they be ok?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

For those few days the should be fine. Its the remaining egg that might be at threat. You can't use the turner the last three days and when you place all of the new eggs in there the temp will drop.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would give that last egg a chance to hatch. A couple more days is not going to affect the next hatch that much.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Keep us posted on the next hatch, after 10 days, most eggs supposedly won't have a good hatch.


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Please let us know if the eggs that you held back for 2 weeks hatched!


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

They are due January 7!


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Are the set eggs de lopping chicks in them?

Thanks!


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Day 20 has just come to an end and so far 4 out of my 19 eggs have hatched! (These are the eggs I stored for 2 weeks.) hopefully day 21 will bring much more chicks!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just in time for the cold snap of all cold snaps. Congrats.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

robin416 said:


> Just in time for the cold snap of all cold snaps. Congrats.


i keep a brooder in the bathroom because that is how i roll


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I used to keep mine in the home office. That way, while sitting at my computer I could be entertained.

One time I had keets in there and I wasn't paying attention to their development. I walked in one morning and found keets flying all over the place.


----------

